# Blairs College



## lost (Aug 19, 2008)

Seperate toilet block










Rows and rows of sinks





For the football boots I reckon





These lockers are class, a lot better than the flimsy efforts you get nowadays





Grim changing cubicles





Fear the illiterate ghost










The corridors in here are a bit strange, going from lofty to relatively cramped

Some history here - http://www.geocities.com/mcguire37uk/History.html


----------



## jock1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

nice one great pics


----------



## smileysal (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice one, I do like those rows of sinks. And the different sized corridors with the wood panelling on the walls and around the windows, they look great.

The outside of the building looks great, I really do like that.

Excellent pics,

 Sal


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 21, 2008)

oooohhh lockers....

Great explore.


----------



## wolfism (Aug 21, 2008)

So you visited Blairs after all … good stuff. We procrastinated after Pincheck broke his camera. I know what you mean about the cubicles, but the whole seminary has an air of grimness, actually – the interior certainly doesn't match the spirit of the exterior.


----------



## Goldie87 (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice pics, what a grim looking place!


----------



## lost (Aug 21, 2008)

wolfism said:


> So you visited Blairs after all … good stuff. We procrastinated after Pincheck broke his camera. I know what you mean about the cubicles, but the whole seminary has an air of grimness, actually – the interior certainly doesn't match the spirit of the exterior.



I like the place, despite it being quite grim inside. Unfortunately all the 'good stuff' is behind locked doors.
How did pincheck break his camera? Hope he has insurance! I've let mine lapse which is a bit worrying given how clumsy I am with it.


----------



## wolfism (Aug 22, 2008)

Pity about the locked doors ... Pincheck dropped his camera on a flight of stairs AFAIK - and he'd taken out insurance literally a few days beforehand, so will have to wait for a respectable period of time to pass before he makes a claim ...


----------



## crumbler (Aug 23, 2008)

Great photos, very creepy, surprised someone hasn't stripped out the sinks or urinals. I would imagine all of that stuff would cost a tidy sum.

http://www.freewebs.com/lefttolinger/


----------



## DJhooker (Aug 23, 2008)

seems like theres loads of cool places to explore up the scotland way....


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like it'll be off limits soon...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/low/scotland/north_east/7710722.stm


----------



## the-grotto (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, reminds me of bording school  , we had rows of sinks like that


----------



## Scruffyone (Nov 5, 2008)

not so much hogwarts as warthogs huh?


----------



## Adrenaline (Nov 7, 2008)

them lockers are ace,  @ the illiterate ghost 

S.


----------



## ukmayhem (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice pictures mate


----------

